# My Tenth Anniversary



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Today marks the day that I lost Sally ten years ago. She was Windjammer's IMA Country Girl CDX CGC. She was my heart dog... When we were in Fla last March, my brother in law reminisced that Sally understood plain English sentences... She started me on this golden retriever ride....,miss her every day...


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

That's a sad anniversary. I am glad you have such great memories of her. What a wonderful legacy she left behind. Just look at your beautiful bunch.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And it is also my beloved Cookie's breeder's birthday...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Sad to read that it has been ten years since you lost your good friend. I did not meet her, but she seemed like a wonderful dog. Do you have a favorite picture to post of her?


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this very sad anniversary of your heart dog. She must have been a very special girl


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sally is in my album. She was so amazing. When we would go to my mom's house in Philly,,she could go out outside unsupervised . She would then come to the door she came out of...my Mantha and Georgie were conceived four days later...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It's always so difficult on the anniversaries, isn't it?  Thank God for the memories we have. I truly believe they are _always_ with us...no matter how long they've been gone.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

She was beautiful....


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just went and looked at her pictures. She was lovely. She also looked very wise.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a testament to our fur babies, that we remember them, love them always, and miss them forever. Wishing you only good memories of Sally today. ( My Mom passed away 7 years ago today also, so it's a day of remembrance for me too)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sally was beautiful, like her legacy and all other goldens she brought into your life. You are sad today but proud, imagine what would your life be if you did not have Sally.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sally was my first golden, my first dog to show in obedience ....she was the easiest dog to train. I only had to show her something once and she did it.... And what a gorgeous heeler. Not a "heads up" heeler, but a by the seam of your pants heeler. And though an established adult when the children came along...she never complained. If she ever did anything bad which is minor compared to the ones who came after, we called her Sallerina, the evil twin sister. I still miss her, but I have the photos in my house to help me remember...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sally*

Sally is looking down from the Rainbow Bridge and she has my Smooch and Snobear for company. Anniversaries are so hard!

Went to look at Sally's Album-it is WONDERFUL!!
I love this picture of Sally!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I wish we didn;t have to face these anniversaries, but then I guess we would also have to miss out on the unconditional love that we are given and that we cherish so much

Hugs on their way

Run free and sleep softly Sally


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sally was beautiful! Cherish her memories....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We always will remember them, they live in our hearts, it is so sad that we have to lose them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Karen 519, I am just seeing this now. Wasn't my Sally girl beautiful? The photo was done on her 12 th birthday. I put the " obedience" gates in the background on purpose.... I still miss her everyday. She was my heart dog...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And my Georgie and Mantha were conceived four days after she died....


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful girl she was! I don't think we ever truly get over the loss of our heart dogs. But then, they are always with us.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you on this anniversary... such a beautiful breed , they are imprinted in our hearts for ever.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

*'simply stunning - an angel in disguise'*

I wasn't on the forum then as I'm new to all this. I've looked at your album, every picture put a smile on my face, and I didn't even know your beauties.
I thank god that he gave us these beautiful creatures. You are so lucky to have had all of them.
I lost both my boys recently, and I know through this unbelievable grief they are locked in my heart, as yours must be. God Bless them All.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

So Sorry  I wish you healing thoughts. She is a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. My Sally was perfect. I can write on other threads, but she was the most obedient and responsive dog I ever owned. I miss her every day that she has been gone.


----------

